# PCD and ED: Drop off mid Apr, when PCD?



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I am planning on ED in 2018 with a drop off in Nice around April 16. When can I expect PCD redelivery date? It would be wonderful if it would coincide with my kids' summer holidays in early June.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

It may work out for you but PCD won't be scheduled until your car clears Customs and since is an ED car it won't be expedited like cars shipped directly from the factories.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Just a guess on my part, but it seems like it is taking in the 8 to 10 week area recently.


----------



## TreyWaters (Mar 22, 2016)

Don't forget - dropping off outside of Germany typically adds at least a few extra days.

A fellow North Carolinian and I happened to have EDs at the same time. He dropped off on Sept. 29 in Munich and was loaded on a boat Oct. 13 (iirc). I dropped off Sept. 26 in Paris, and my car was not on a boat until Oct. 17.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

BMW ED states 10 weeks, but I would at least add an additional week for drop off outside of Germany as mentioned above. Probably 11-12 weeks, the hold up lately is getting to the port from non-German drop offs and then the delay at the VDC after Customs clearance.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

For a reference point I could of taken PC re-delivery 8 wks 3 days (59 days) from drop off in Frankfurt based on my September 2017 ED.


----------

